# Roll It Up Mentor System



## NewGrowth (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just thinking about how Al B used to be a Moderator on Overgrow.com when it was still up. He is unable to take that position here on RIU and I remembered on OG we had what were called "Mentors". Basically they were just people recognized due to their contribution to the community. They were selected by both staff and the community. 
I was wondering if anybody thought it might be a good idea to add this to RIU. I think it would be a good way to recognize people who have a wealth of knowledge/experience to offer and who have contributed that to the community.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it's a good idea.But they would have to be someone actually helpful with regards to growing, not just a lippy person with a lot of rep for being funny like me.Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to help where I can, but I'm no expert, lol.


NewGrowth said:


> I was just thinking about how Al B used to be a Moderator on Overgrow.com when it was still up. He is unable to take that position here on RIU and I remembered on OG we had what were called "Mentors". Basically they were just people recognized due to their contribution to the community. They were selected by both staff and the community.
> I was wondering if anybody thought it might be a good idea to add this to RIU. I think it would be a good way to recognize people who have a wealth of knowledge/experience to offer and who have contributed that to the community.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think it's a good idea.But they would have to be someone actually helpful with regards to growing, not just a lippy person with a lot of rep for being funny like me.Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to help where I can, but I'm no expert, lol.


Exactly I'm talking about growers here, the "mentor" status would be completely independent of rep points, number of posts, ect.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 11, 2008)

So it'd be like "mentor points"?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 11, 2008)

Arrid said:


> So it'd be like "mentor points"?


No no points just people chosen by the community and staff for their contribution of expert grow knowledge. The community would nominate them and staff would review and determine if they have been providing accurate info and have been helpful to the growing community. So just like it says "moderator" under Fdd's name it would say "mentor" under Al B just so new growers know he is knowledgeable and can be trusted to provide accurate info.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 11, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> No no points just people chosen by the community and staff for their contribution of expert grow knowledge. The community would nominate them and staff would review and determine if they have been providing accurate info and have been helpful to the growing community. So just like it says "moderator" under Fdd's name it would say "mentor" under Al B just so new growers know he is knowledgeable and can be trusted to provide accurate info.


oh i get that.

With that, you could get rid of the Rep system.. At least people would know that the person who was posting was knowledgeable.

it's an annoyance to see people giving out bad information on the forum.
----

This would be good!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with it...

It would deff. keep us newbs from getting erroneous advice...


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 11, 2008)

I think its a great idea.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think it's a good idea.But they would have to be someone actually helpful with regards to growing, not just a lippy person with a lot of rep for being funny like me.Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to help where I can, but I'm no expert, lol.


_*Theres a good and bad to this idea...As with Stoney, I'm NO expert..I've had good luck and have had things work well for me..that being said, the good is the possible results (of students) and praise that a mentor gets, the bad is the possible shit talking that may result from a mentored person screwing up(and blaming some advice)... Maybe a special rep for the real pro's... the AL.B.FUCTS... fdd...and some others.... I'm sure that for even some experts giving advice can be risky, as good advice may not apply for two regions, problems...etc. I'm sure some,(as myself) have said to themselves that they hope to shit nothing goes wrong from any advice they gave...*_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

I always preface any advice I give with "I'm NO expert"


Twistyman said:


> _*Theres a good and bad to this idea...As with Stoney, I'm NO expert..I've had good luck and have had things work well for me..that being said, the good is the possible results (of students) and praise that a mentor gets, the bad is the possible shit talking that may result from a mentored person screwing up(and blaming some advice)... Maybe a special rep for the real pro's... the AL.B.FUCTS... fdd...and some others.... I'm sure that for even some experts giving advice can be risky, as good advice may not apply for two regions, problems...etc. I'm sure some,(as myself) have said to themselves that they hope to shit nothing goes wrong from any advice they gave...*_


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the idea.... but who else would be getting the title besides AL B?

i mean, there are plenty of decent growers on the site, but besides him and the mods... who else would be considered...

just curious....
i'd vote for mr fuct though, he knows his shiite...


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 11, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Exactly I'm talking about growers here, the "mentor" status would be completely independent of rep points, number of posts, ect.


 
We do have community awards and such. however we have rep experence activity all these use server functions. I stongly agree Al B has been a active part of RIU for a long time


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 11, 2008)

oh yeah abud... i'd vote for you as well... you know a thing or two... =p


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 11, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i like the idea.... but who else would be getting the title besides AL B?
> 
> i mean, there are plenty of decent growers on the site, but besides him and the mods... who else would be considered...
> 
> ...


There are few others who contribute, Oshogreen is fantastic with organics, Subcool is an experienced breeder, if browndirtwarrior gets around to answering outdoor questions he might be a good one too . . . I don't know you tell me I'm sure I've overlooked some. The point is to recognize them so new members know they are knowledgeable and to attract more growers like this as well as teach the next generation of mentors . . . Pass on the knowledge and overgrow the government. Maybe we can change that Roll Up the Government and Smoke them!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrid said:


> oh i get that.
> 
> With that, you could get rid of the Rep system.. At least people would know that the person who was posting was knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


Always going to be those people, but when you are new its nice to know who you can trust . . . and have a few people who know enough to shoot the BS posters out of the water.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

these are all great ideas. but are the right people listening?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> these are all great ideas. but are the right people listening?


Just waiting for rolli . . . . fell free to get his attention.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 12, 2008)

patience.

i have a feeling he will like this idea.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd vote for AlB


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

why not do a monthly vote by us members to see who is deserving of this. pick a couple each month or something like that.
add entries then we can go and look at what they have been posting and vote?????


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

bonz said:


> why not do a monthly vote by us members to see who is deserving of this. pick a couple each month or something like that.
> add entries then we can go and look at what they have been posting and vote?????


That would be cool it would be a good way to get the community together to learn form each other as well.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm going to PM this to rolli on the chat right now.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool thanks man


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 19, 2008)

this is a great idea!!! rep is all fine and good, but we do need to give some proper recognition like this!!!


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

I sent it to him. Hopefully he'll chime in with his thoughts shortly.


----------

